# Old fertility friend member now bk on the road for No2



## Wishingonastarno2 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi all  

I used to me a member of this site which was a complete godsend when I was going through Icsi treatment
11 year ago I got my Precious Daughter thru my first Icsi treatment (very lucky)
Myself and Ex partner who I don’t see as her father figure (walked away from her at 17month old)   
I have been with my current partner 7year who has brought up my daughter since she wS 4year old and cud not wish for a better person to be her father figure we have started the process with the fertility clinic to get things underway for a child between us and sibling for my daughter (who is so desperate for a baby bro or sis) 
Currently had bloods took to double check I am still ovulating and partner had his “sample” ready for our first clinic appointment, hoping it will happen naturally with a little bit help of maybe Clomid or flush of tubes or whateva they may try out these days after all it was 12year wen I first ever went thru the full investagation tests obv the clomid and laposcopy didn’t work in the past but different partner from 11yr ago so who knows what our luck might bring  Ex and very poor motility and count
Myself and partner been TTC a few year now we have had no joy at all but I do have endometriosis and pcos so cud be a build up again.
My poor daughter is desperate and is taking it very bad that I can’t just easily get pregnant so we have explained the process of how she was conceived after a visit to Drs with her and referred to speak to a child councillor to help her along the way til we “give her a baby bro or sis” heartbreaking knowing we’d love a child as well as her but it’s just grinning and baring til it happens weather it be thru a little helping hand or full blown ivf treatment again 
So here’s to joining you lovely bunch again and hoping to meet friends along the way for help and support With the beginning of our Baby trying journey
Good luck everyone where ever u are at on ur ttc road xx


----------



## 0Dreamer0 (Oct 28, 2016)

Wishing- Welcome back, I hope everything works out for you and you all get your  dream


----------



## Hopeful lou (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi there, I’m an old member too, was on here 7 years ago when going through icsi for our beautiful boy (1st time lucky too) and found the support on here amazing. We are hoping to egg share for our next cycle to get our ds a sibling and complete our family fingers crossed, and hopefully give another couple a chance at conceiving too. I have just had both tubes removed and now waiting to see consultant on 14/3 and hopefully get the ball roling. I wish you the very best of luck on your journey xx


----------



## Wishingonastarno2 (Feb 28, 2018)

Thank you dreamer much appricated 
Hi lou scary isn’t it to be back on it but exciting at same time,I too did egg sharing with my Icsi and gonna go down the egg sharing route again not cost of the cost cutter but it was SO good knowing I was helping another women achieve her dream as if it wasn’t so ppl like us some women have no chance what so ever getting closer to there dream such a great feeling egg sharing. We are going to our hospital appointment 4th April to see what’s going on on the inside a feel endometriosis has got better since I had my daughter and also hoping to give clomid or metformin a go first in case that’s all it takes or a clear of my tubes if not we will be jumping straight into the egg sharing treatment, I am so impatient for stuff like this and just want to get into the ivf/Icsi but also want to give sum examinations ago “just in case” a get to conceive naturally which a no deep down it’s not gonna happen, do u get worried that going thru Icsi again that u won’t be lucky twice ina row cos that’s what’s going thru my head but it happens andeverything in my Icsi cycle was total textbook perfect and my pregnancy so maybe it’s just the actually conceiving for us that we need help with, hope everything goes well for u please keep me updated as in the same situation as each other xx


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hello ladies 

Im also an oldie  well found this site a godsend also 10 years ago. I now have a new partner now am looking to start the ivf journay once again and would love to chat with anyone who is in a similar position. hope there has been some sucsess as i know this is a slightly old thread 


xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Nat

In kind of a similar situation, had my daughter through ivf back in 2014 and hoping for a sibling for her. Have jyst had a FET and waiting to start another as the first resulted in a BFN.  When are you hoping to start ivf?


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hiya fairygodmother,


I have had initial consultation and they have took bloods  to test AMH and they have took sperm sample. so we have a follow up appointment next week to discuss results and to decide what we would like to do. sorry to hear about your BFN. When are you looking to start the next Fet ? as much as I seemed like a pro back then o seem to have forgotten so much..


where are you having your treatment ? 


nat xx


----------

